# Blond, James Blond



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

British actor Daniel Craig has been chosen to play the lead character in the next three James Bond movies. Craig is a 'blond'.

The producers of the hugely successful James Bond film franchise have chosen British actor Daniel Craig to take over the role of the suave super-spy, a report said. The 37-year-old has been offered a three-film deal by Bond producer Barbara Broccoli and is expected to sign up formally in the next few weeks, The Sun newspaper reported Wednesday.

Craig, a tough-looking character actor who has mixed up appearances in many art-house titles with roles in blockbusters such as "Lara Croft: Tomb Raider", just beat fellow Briton Clive Owen for the role, the report said.

Craig would be the sixth Bond in the official series of films based on the novels by Ian Fleming, following Sean Connery, George Lazenby, Roger Moore, Timothy Dalton and most recent incumbent Pierce Brosnan.

More @ NaharNet.com

Edit: pic added


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am sorry to hear that you lost out on the role Nick. I was looking forward to seeing you in Casino Royale.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> I am sorry to hear that you lost out on the role Nick. I was looking forward to seeing you in Casino Royale.


No worries, Chief! I've been remotely 'unavailable', on hiatus deep in the _Potawatami_ lands of NE Kansas where they couldn't find me even if they wanted to.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Nick said:


> No worries, Chief! I've been remotely 'unavailable', on hiatus deep in the _Potawatami_ lands of NE Kansas where they couldn't find me even if they wanted to.


He's hangin out at Harrahs


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Blecch. The guy has zero charisma.

Here we go again.....

Connery.... Great

Lazenby.... just OK

Moore.... Good

Dalton.... just OK

Brosnan..... Very Good

Craig? .... I'm guessing just OK again

I give it two films before they give up and get someone with more charisma for the role.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually there was a Bond before any of those. Casino Royale was first made for TV in the 50s with American actor Barry Nelson. I have seen only clips of it. I wonder if TV Land has a kinescope.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Haven't most of Daniel Craig's roles been as bad guys (or bad guy depending on whether you believe his multiple personality order or not)? Can't picture him in a Bond role.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Blecch. The guy has zero charisma.
> 
> Here we go again.....
> 
> ...


And:
Peter Sellers
David Niven
Woody Allen

in Casino Royale.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

And Diana Rigg as Mrs. James Bond.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

bobsupra said:


> And Diana Rigg as Mrs. James Bond.


"On Her Majesty's Secret Service". Best book, worst Bond (Lazenby). It's crying out for a remake.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

bobsupra said:


> And Diana Rigg as Mrs. James Bond.


Back in the day I thought the cool Ms. Rigg was HOT HOT HOT! It seems I recall the name of the show being _"The Avengers"_, or some such, but wasn't her tv character known as _Emma Peel?_


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

She was in one of the Bond films---I think the Lazenby one----and Bond did get married in one film but I don't think that it happened in that film.


FWIW Bond had pretty much the same luck with marriage that the Cartwright boys did. That is to say that she died by the end of the film.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

A married Bond would have been a disaster...part of the attraction for Mr. Bond was seeing what attractive women would appear (dressed or not) in the next flix...and a Bond with a ring, playing the field so to speak, would have caused boycotts and controversy. Wait, maybe controversy is a good thing for what is basically a character who has not grown with the times.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

bobsupra said:


> A married Bond would have been a disaster...part of the attraction for Mr. Bond was seeing what attractive women would appear...


Well, the Governator did ok as a married man in "True Lies". Between Jamie Lee Curtis and Tia Carrere, I busted a nut watching the trim in that flick. Better than any Bond film ever made, IMO.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I was hoping for Clive Owen, but I heard he actually asked to be removed from consideration.

Still, the recent Bond movies have relied on more special effect that just defy any ability to suspend disbelief. (think that ice-boat parts that end up as a wind-surf board at the glacier). I guess its just hard to really care.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I agree. Die another Day had bad CGI. The appeal of many the other films was the death defying stunts (The parachuting skier in Spy Who Loved Me for example). Contrast this with the surfing the wave caused by the laser melting the glacier. Zero thrills since it was obviously CGI.

I'm trying to have an open mind (I liked Timothy Dalton), but there are red warning sirens going off all over the place on this casting decision for me....


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I liked Dalton too, in Living Daylights. I thought his Bond had a good edge. And d'Abo was YUM.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Her younger sister Olivia was even better.....


----------

